

Dinesh D'Souza debates Daniel Dennett on the existence of God (part 1 of 15) - amichail
http://youtube.com/watch?v=iw7J15TeDG4

======
neilk
Ow. That was painful.

Ignoring the topic at hand, D'Souza just yelled zingers about free will and
the Big Bang and communist dictators. These are areas where science is just
ignorant (which says nothing about whether theism has the answer) or tragedies
where atheism did play a part (although that is irrelevant to the topic).

Foolishly, Dennett followed him to that territory. He should have pointed out
that D'Souza left the main topic of the day unchallenged, that religion was a
man-made creation.

